# The Return of MA BU!!!!!



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2010)

:jaw-dropping: 

If you are not Traditional CMA you may not know the fear :anic: , the terror , or the pain :wah:, of Ma Bu :anic: and of course the just plain COOLNESS :supcool: of Ma Bu and the feelings it produces in us TCMA types. :EG: 

I am a big believer in the importance of stance training in Chinese Martial Arts and due to my knee I have not been able to do much beyond Zhan Zhuang but today I came across an article on Bajiquan & Piguazhang basic training and I decided to start working my way back with the Ma Bu of Bajiquan. 







I just stood in the pictured Ma Bu for about 3 minutes, a higher stance than what is pictured, I tried to get into the lower stance and within 5 seconds I was starting to experience some joint pain in the knee so I took it up a little bit at a time until I had no joint pain. And I have to tell you my legs feel great at the moment

I have decided that I am going to work my way to the lower stance that is slightly wider than shoulder width, as pictured, and holding it for 10 minutes.

I am not going to post here regularly because that would simply be Tuesday 3 minutes
Wednesday 3 minutes2 weeks later 5 minutes etc.

Just putting this out there to keep me going and on occasion if something cool happens maybe a post


----------



## clfsean (Dec 2, 2010)

Been meaning to ask... you say the "return"... my question is "where'd it go to begin with?"

bat ma... bat gung fu...

:whip:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Been meaning to ask... you say the "return"... my question is "where'd it go to begin with?"
> 
> bat ma... bat gung fu...
> 
> :whip:


 
STOP with the Devil talk already... we all know it is just a plea for help form those that speak the language of the emperor 

MA BU did not go anywhere, I did. This damn knee took me out of everything and prior to the knee I was standing in Santi Shi and not Ma Bu. But now the knee is to a point where I can stand in Ma Bu again so I am standing in Ma Bu again. However Santi is still not possible without joint pain in the knee

That and there was another post here on MT the help provoke it... you know the one


----------



## clfsean (Dec 2, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> STOP with the Devil talk already... we all know it is just a plea for help form those that speak the language of the emperor
> 
> MA BU did not go anywhere, I did. This damn knee took me out of everything and prior to the knee I was standing in Santi Shi and not Ma Bu. But now the knee is to a point where I can stand in Ma Bu again so I am standing in Ma Bu again. However Santi is still not possible without joint pain in the knee
> 
> That and there was another post here on MT the help provoke it... you know the one



Are you running the narrow Northern horse? That'll be a good starter especially with the trick knee.  After a bit, try changing focus on the pelvis & push outward from the groin. It's not quite the same feeling. 

I'm enjoying the STS (sam taai si that is). It's a nice change from sei ping ma.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2010)

clfsean said:


> Are you running the narrow Northern horse? That'll be a good starter especially with the trick knee. After a bit, try changing focus on the pelvis & push outward from the groin. It's not quite the same feeling.
> 
> I'm enjoying the STS (sam taai si that is). It's a nice change from sei ping ma.


 
I'm just going to overlook the devil talk 

I am standing in the Ma Bu of the picture (Bajiquan), just a bit higher. After I get to that level I will go to a Chen style Taiji or Wudang Style Taiji Ma Bu. And at that point I think I can get back to Chen Style Chan Su Jin... Only time and Ma Bu will tell.

There is a method to my madness and a reason for those choices but more on that later...maybe.


----------

